# Drivers side door wont open/unlock with remote or by key



## P5Y TT (May 29, 2017)

Hi guys,

I am having a problem with my Mk2 3.2 v6 Quattro, the central locking seems to work but upon using the remote and the key the drivers side door wont open by the handle, I have to jump in the passenger side to open it from the inside. Any one had this problem? Hope it's not expensive to fix 

Thank you in advance for any advice 

Tara


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You need to put a post in the mk1 section you will get more help there


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

P5Y TT said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am having a problem with my Mk2 3.2 v6 Quattro, the central locking seems to work but upon using the remote and the key the drivers side door wont open by the handle, I have to jump in the passenger side to open it from the inside. Any one had this problem? Hope it's not expensive to fix
> 
> ...


When you open the door, try and slam it pretty hard shut and then lock and unlock and try and open it normally. The cable can get snagged and then the handle isnt pulling on anything.


----------



## P5Y TT (May 29, 2017)

Danny1 said:


> P5Y TT said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


Thank you I will try that, the handle doesn't feel like it is pulling on anything to be honest, will give it a go, thank you Danny


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

No problem, its worth ago, its worked a lot of times for people in the past.


----------

